# Favorite Donut



## riverc0il (Jun 4, 2010)

Coffee Roll all the way. 

Bowtie when DDs has a shop that serves them.

:grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2010)

I will instantaneously gain 5 pounds the moment Dunking Donuts re-releases their Key Lime Pie Donut


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 5, 2010)

The old fashioned Glazed donut.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not a fan of cakes fried in animal fat, so one sinker is as good as the next.


----------



## Sky (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmmm....tough question.  Jelly I guess.  Used to be Bostom Cream....but I had a bite of one reently and it fell far short of my expectations.

Butter Crunch?  If that's the one with crunchy stuff on the outside....*shuddder*....hard to pass up.

They're all hard for me to pass up...so it's best if I don't buy any.  :>

Thank gawd for a (relatively) high metabolism!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2010)

I rotate between 3 tops choices

(year round) - glazed stick - gotta be a cake donut base, not the fluffy raised kind
Blueberry Cake glazed donut

then in the fall, the good 'ol apple cider donut with some cinnamon/sugar coating


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 5, 2010)

jelly stick from kanes donuts saugus mass. just made top 10 shops in usa. again. haven't had one in years


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2010)

Talisman said:


> I'm not a fan of cakes fried in animal fat, so one sinker is as good as the next.


Good thing for you then that they're fried in vegetable fat. 

With my dad working at both Entenmann's and Dunkin' Donuts for almost all of my years living with him, I've had way too much pastry in my life... 

My favorite would be Entenmann's crumb donuts. Which is why I never buy them.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm rather attached to the doughnut around my midsection...  Unfortunately...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2010)

Usually don't get them, but the Boston Creme is up there. Chocolate Glazed otherwise.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2010)

Anything fom Mrs Murphy's donuts in Southwick MA. The donuts are HUGE and sooooo yummie.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

Cinnamon Buns,  there's a cafe /bakery  around the region  that makes  'em the size of a small  hubcap    -  you don't even want to think of the calories !!!!!!!!   The Queen keeps me AWAY from there i have zero willpower when arounfd  CINNAMON Buns _ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Cinnamon  

 But Sevie i also loved Entemanns CRUMB coffee cake too -- can't have that either   dammit


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 5, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cinnamon Buns,  there's a cafe /bakery  around the region  that makes  'em the size of a small  hubcap    -  you don't even want to think of the calories !!!!!!!!   The Queen keeps me AWAY from there i have zero willpower when arounfd  CINNAMON Buns _ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Cinnamon


Cinnamon buns are not donuts, Warp! You gotta stay away from that stuff, I would imagine!? We all would be a lot better off to do the same but how can you resist cheating every once in a while? 

Perhaps it is nostalgia, but I think the best cinnamon danish that I ever had were the ones they used to sell at McDs many years ago. Not a donut either, but since we are on the subject, I just wondered if any one else has fond memories of those things?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 5, 2010)

Jelly Crullers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

Riv  UR Right on target my man   .    I haven't had a farkin donut in over a yr -------------BUT man the craving , NEVER goes away 

My new lifestyle is " IF it TASTES Good -----------------SPIT it out !! "    Not  really,  but my eating style has undergone a substantial change lets say  but mostly just  SERIOUS  portion control . Yeah those Mickey D  thingys were good .


----------



## mister moose (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunkin Donuts offerings are freakin terrible.  The dough conditioners and other chemicals make them taste like paste.  They aren't made fresh anymore.  Ugh.  The one good donut shop around here got sold and the new owners don't make them as well anymore.  It's a lost art.  And there's no Krispy Kreme for 90 miles.  Thanks a bunch, Atkins.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2010)

Malasadas rule over everything.   It's a Portuguese donut made with a very eggy dough and coated in sugar.   Around New Bedford, they tend to be oval and fairly flat like fried dough.  In Hawaii and San Diego, the other places I've been with a big Portuguese population, they usually look more like New Orleans beignets.


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Anything fom Mrs Murphy's donuts in Southwick MA. The donuts are HUGE and sooooo yummie.


Winner!!!! Definitely a fave! For a while, we had a shop in town bringing them down to us but they closed.


Warp Daddy said:


> Cinnamon Buns,  there's a cafe /bakery  around the region  that makes  'em the size of a small  hubcap    -  you don't even want to think of the calories !!!!!!!!   The Queen keeps me AWAY from there i have zero willpower when arounfd  CINNAMON Buns _ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Cinnamon
> 
> But Sevie i also loved Entemanns CRUMB coffee cake too -- can't have that either   dammit


I had to stop making cinnamon buns. Fun to do and tasty but way too many calories and fat. Though I did find a Flat Belly Diet recipe for them that's lower cal/fat that I've been meaning to try...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> jelly stick from kanes donuts saugus mass. just made top 10 shops in usa. again. haven't had one in years



I second this.  Kane's donuts are pretty amazing, and huge.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Malasadas rule over everything.   It's a Portuguese donut made with a very eggy dough and coated in sugar.   Around New Bedford, they tend to be oval and fairly flat like fried dough.  In Hawaii and San Diego, the other places I've been with a big Portuguese population, they usually look more like New Orleans beignets.



And a photo or two:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2010)

Geoff said:


> And a photo or two:



Those pics are making me think about taking the kids over to hike around Battleship Cove today (and then hit up a bakery in Fall River for some deep fried carb goodness!   )


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 5, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Those pics are making me think about taking the kids over to hike around Battleship Cove today (and then hit up a bakery in Fall River for some deep fried carb goodness!   )



Hmmmmm...... they do look delicious but look more like danish than doughnut. Judges? :wink: I don't think I have ever met a doughnut I wouldn't eat. Last trip to FL I tried some KK's and I thought they were too greasy. It's been a few years but I going to FL next week and I will force myself to try them again. :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Hmmmmm...... they do look delicious but look more like danish than doughnut. Judges? :wink: I don't think I have ever met a doughnut I wouldn't eat. Last trip to FL I tried some KK's and I thought they were too greasy. It's been a few years but I going to FL next week and I will force myself to try them again. :lol:



Nope.   Deep fried.   Danish are baked.   If you've ever had beignets at Cafe du Monde in New Orleans, it's that batter with maybe a little more egg in it.   The shape of malasadas seems to be a local thing.   In Hawaii, it looks like a donut and they even shoot filling into it just like a Dunkin Donuts jelly donut.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 6, 2010)

severine said:


> Good thing for you then that they're fried in vegetable fat.
> :



There may be fewer donuts fried in lard than the good old days, but like french fries, some are still fried in animal fat.  The Dunks, Honey Dew, Tim Horton & Kripy Kreme type donuts aren't worth it to me.   Some of the shops that still cook them in the back from quality ingredients would be tempting with a good cup of coffee.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2010)

personally, I'd go for an animal fat fried donut in a heart beat

duck fat french fries is one of the best foods ever invented! :drool:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2010)

severine said:


> Winner!!!! Definitely a fave! try...



Mrs Murphy's is about 10 minutes from my house....If they had a good ice coffee there i would weight 300lbs.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2010)

Talisman said:


> There may be fewer donuts fried in lard than the good old days, but like french fries, some are still fried in animal fat.  The Dunks, Honey Dew, Tim Horton & Kripy Kreme type donuts aren't worth it to me.   Some of the shops that still cook them in the back from quality ingredients would be tempting with a good cup of coffee.



most DD donuts do suck. But there is a DD on my way to work on Rt 20 in Granby CT that has great donuts. They taste much better than typical DD stuff and are like twice the size.


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> most DD donuts do suck. But there is a DD on my way to work on Rt 20 in Granby CT that has great donuts. They taste much better than typical DD stuff and are like twice the size.



They're probably still made by hand. Like I said, my dad did it for decades. He was replaced by a machine locally a few years ago. Before that, he measured, mixed (in a huge mixer), kneaded, rolled, cut by hand, set out for proofing, and fried by hand (in veg fat). Sometimes we would go chat while he worked and watch the process. Definitely a different donut than the machine-made.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2010)

Maple glazed or Blueberry Cake.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2010)

You wouldn't know it from looking at me, but I don't eat doughnuts often enough to have a favorite.  If I'm having a doughnut it's usually from someone else's preselected dozen, then I'll often go for a jelly filled.  If I'm picking from more variety it depends on my mood, but I guess blueberry cake is right up there, along with the coconut covered and the one encrusted with something crunchy at Mrs. Murphy's in MA.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Mrs. Murphy's in MA.




That place delivers. 8)


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 7, 2010)

Cider Donuts

Toss up between Russell Orchards in Ipswich, MA and Cold Hollow Cider Mill in Waterbury, VT


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 7, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I rotate between 3 tops choices
> 
> (year round) - glazed stick - gotta be a cake donut base, not the fluffy raised kind
> Blueberry Cake glazed donut
> ...


Yes, yes, and yes.  And add to that list the pumpkin donuts that DD puts out in the fall.

Lloyd's donuts in worcester (Millbury St. before the fancy interchange went in) used to make the best, big, messy-arse glazed donuts anywhere. Had a tooth-ache inducing amount of glaze all over it.  Another purveyor of hand-made doughnuts that has closed shop due to the wanna-be Dunkin Donuts.

Don't get me wrong, back when they were hand made they rivaled any place around.  I used to frequent one particular location (Gardner, MA - the old Mr. Donut) because they still made them there by hand.  Sadly, they axed the donut making operation there a few years ago.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 7, 2010)

Home made cider donuts in the fall.  If you're in New Orleans, get a Beignet with mocha frosting and powdered sugar... oh yeah


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 7, 2010)

I miss my grandma's fried cake donuts.
I have her recipe but I can never get them quite right.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2010)

As a rule, apple fritters rule. Not, perhaps, strictly a donut, but darn tasty overall.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> As a rule, apple fritters rule. Not, perhaps, strictly a donut, but darn tasty overall.



Personally I think that most any type of bread based dough after the appropriate amount of time in a glorious bath of hot oil tastes mighty fine!


----------



## HD333 (Jun 10, 2010)

"a donut with no hole is a danish" - Ty Webb

My favorite donut is the one left over around 3pm on a Friday  from the dozen a co-worker brings in.  

Cider donuts in the fall is my vote.


----------

